# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  doktersverklaring

## Erik123

Vorige week heb ik op school een aantal tentamens gemist, wegens persoonlijke omstandigheden.
Mijn decaan wil een doktersverklaring zien, zodat ik de toetsen kan herkansen.

Veel huisartsen schijven zo'n verklaring niet op grond van het medisch beroepsgeheim en de regels die het KNMG daarover opgesteld heeft. Maar naar het schijnt doet een aantal artsen het nog wel. Weet iemand een (huis)arts die (zonder al te veel rompslomp) zo'n verklaring kan uitschrijven?

----------

